# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  PITAHAYA ESPECIALIZACIÓN 2014

## ipex

Especialización Internacional en los Agronegocios de la Pitahaya de Exportación 2014 Sábado 22 de noviembre. Universidad Nacional Agraria la Molina "Sala de Idiomas" Link de programa :  Programa pitahaya  
Informes: Instituto Peruano de AgroexportadoresPITAHAYA 2014.jpg
 6397172  cel 9835-440/ 9963-99096 info@ipexperu.org  Temas similares: Ofrecemos pitahaya fresca cultivada en el Perú I Especialización en Arándano y Cerezo 2014 ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014 IV ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA 2014 CEREZA ESPECIALIZACIÓN 2014

----------


## jdelaroca

Buenos días,
Me encuentro muy interesado en el cultivo, lamentablemente por temas laborales no pude estar presente en el evento. 
Soy Agricultor de la zona norte de Lima, tengo 8 has de tierra de cultivo (pampa de Santa María-Huacho), con riego tecnificado, agradecería me puedan enviar información del tema.
Ing. José de la Roca.

----------


## ipex

Saludos Estimado Amigo
puede comunicarse con nosotros próximamente haremos una pasantia de Campo envienos su email para enviarle información a info@ipexperu.org

----------


## jdelaroca

Ok. quedo a espera de ello, mi correo es delarocajose@hotmail.com, saludos.

----------


## juan miguel arce llagas

estoy interesado en el tema del cultivo de pitahaya, cualquier información de eventos este año agradeceria me comunicaran a mi correo: juan_arce_peru@hotmail.com

----------

